# Sweet 16 Racing Nationals



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I wanted to inform you that the sailing Nationals for the class of sailboats called Sweet 16''s is being held at Lake Jacomo in Blue Springs on September 6 & 7 of 2003. This is a rotating Regatta and this year it is in Missouri. I thought the community might like to know that such a prestigious sailing event is being held right in their backyard, so to speak. Additionally, several KU Students plan to participate. Plus this is a sport not usually covered and might make a good story for your audience, change of pace so to speak. The Commodore of the Sweet 16 fleet is Rick Blowers and his home phone number is (816) 228-2608 and cell phone is (816) 392-2878. The Vice Commodore is Leonard Hock and his email is [email protected] and home phone is (816) 942-2301. All the info I have is attached. Ricks email is rblowe! [email protected] The Commodore is kind of like the president of our sailing association. Our website is www.s16.org if you would like more specifics about our boats and officers of the club. As I mentioned, we are looking for boats from NE, MO, KS, IA, OK and possibly TX and AR. Thank you for your interest and support for Kansas City Sailing. 

Sincerely, 

Aaron W. Grist 
Sail # 725


----------

